# Well I love that dirty water; Oh, Boston, you're my home



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

..home away from home, I suppose.

Its been far too long, but I'm finally getting some well needed rest and relaxation so its back to Boston for a couple weeks.

Are any of the Boston crew willing to get together for a herf (Between Dec 12-21)?

Daytime? Nightime?


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Moses suggested Stanza's in the Northend or someones residence.

I lean more towards a lounge/bar since my apartment is in the city and I wont have a car in the city for this trip.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

SURE!!!! Ya just left the D so ya wouldn't get bombed:r:r







Have a good time Mark:tu


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> SURE!!!! Ya just left the D so ya wouldn't get bombed:r:r
> 
> Have a good time Mark:tu


:r I cant handle you guys. The Boston Crew, however, is a wildcard. I'm sure Richard will be game for a herf


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Just actually read this.

Thanks for the PM .

When are we talking, day or night or both ????:ss


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

RPB67 said:


> Just actually read this.
> 
> Thanks for the PM .
> 
> When are we talking, day or night or both ????:ss


Whatever works best for you guys. My schedule is very light.

I did, however, receive a PM from Sailchaser (a fellow Detroit Crew member) saying that he would be in Boston on Sunday Dec 16th.

Would Sunday be a good day?


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

If it works out Mark I will join you guys after I get off the Big Boat I will keep an eye on the thread :tu


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Man, not a strong showing so far by the Boston Crew:BS


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

A bump...hopefully someone in the Boston Crew wants to play


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Still watching! :tu


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Just got into the city this morning. Cmoooon someones gotta be free this weekend


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

LOL. Guess you should come back to Detroit...we're always ready to herf!


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

White97Jimmy said:


> LOL. Guess you should come back to Detroit...we're always ready to herf!


No joke. Who do these Boston dudes think they are?!


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Mark if you can fit in my suit case I'll take you on the ship the it's got a cigar smoking lounge on he ship on we can have an ocean herf!!!:ss
http://www.ncl.com/nclweb/fleet/publicRooms.html?shipCode=GEM


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

sailchaser said:


> Mark if you can fit in my suit case I'll take you on the ship the it's got a cigar smoking lounge on he ship on we can have an ocean herf!!!:ss
> http://www.ncl.com/nclweb/fleet/publicRooms.html?shipCode=GEM


:r Have a blast


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

DEEEEEETROIT

Miss us already huh? No love like Detroit love brother.

Have fun!


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

ZYA_LTR said:


> DEEEEEETROIT
> 
> Miss us already huh? No love like Detroit love brother.
> 
> Have fun!


Amen to that.:tu

Have a safe trip Mark.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Man, I think I'm about ready to make a public callout to the Boston Crew's manhood. More of a turnout of the Detroit Crew in a Boston Herf thread than Boston guys.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Well Mark sorry I did not catch up with you but I had to get out of town and beat the snow coming back into Detroit,Sorry the Herf didn't materialize but we'll try for another one soon .Be well BOTL.:ss


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Back home already?! I thought I saw tire tracks in the snow in your driveway!


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Well this one sank like a lead zeppelin


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Last chance? Buehller?


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Yup, we're herfing wednesday and thursday in Detroit, whatcha doin in beantown? Detroit love baby, Detroit love.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

I'll be back on Friday for a couple weeks.

Any Boston brothers want to come out of hiding? The first try sank like a lead zeppelin.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Mark THS said:


> I'll be back on Friday for a couple weeks.
> 
> Any Boston brothers want to come out of hiding? The first try sank like a lead zeppelin.


March 2nd is the big Nerf Herf at Churchills. :tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

RPB67 said:


> March 2nd is the big Nerf Herf at Churchills. :tu


I thought is was March 1st?


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

RPB67 said:


> March 2nd is the big Nerf Herf at Churchills. :tu


I thought the thread said its filled up?


----------

